# Geschichten aus dem Alltag



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2011)

Teil 1: Mein Besuch beim Arbeitsamt zum Vermittlungsgespräch
Vor knappen 3 Wochen habe ich erfahren, das ich nach meiner Ausbildung nicht übernommen werden kann (nicht aus persönlichen Gründen). An dem Freitag darauf nahm ich mir Urlaub, um direkt als arbeitssuchend gemeldet zu werden, wenn es denn dann mal im Juli soweit ist.

Vor Ort wurde mir damals ein Termin für in 2 Wochen gegeben (-> letzte Woche), zusätzlich sollte ich eine Musterbewerbung vorbereiten und samt einem kleinen Anschreiben/Antrag bis 1 Woche vor dem Termin abgeben.

Gesagt, getan. Tagelang saß ich vor meinem Musterbewerbungsanschreiben, habe mir den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, was ich wie schreibe, habe mich in meiner Familie erkundigt, habe mit helfender Hand schließlich alles rechtzeitig eingeworfen.

Nun war eben jener Termin am Freitag angesetzt. Ich ging rein, die Sachbearbeiterin hatte meine Unterlagen bereits auf dem Tisch und das Gespräch begann. Im Gespräch kristallisierte sich mehr und mehr heraus, das sie mein Anschreiben, den Lebenslauf, die Zeugnisnoten und sogar den Antrag 0 gelesen hatte, sondern ihn eigentlich nur zum besseren Aussehen vor sich platziert hatte und so gingen wir im Gespräch Punkt für Punkt durch, was bereits eingetragen war, die Beraterin war doch etwas überrascht, was für jemanden sie vor sich sitzen hatte und beschloss "Aber Sie finden ja eh etwas!"

So arbeiteten wir Punkt für Punkt ab in einem 45minütigem Gespräch, ich fragte mich zwischendurch, ob sie eigentlich lesen könne oder nicht bis wir schließlich zum Finale kamen: Sie gab mir meine Unterlagen zurück. ...Das Anschreiben, der Lebenslauf, das Zeugnis...hey, wo ist mein Foto???
Hier konnte ich es mir nicht mehr verkneifen. In aller Hektik durchsuchte sie die Unterlagen der weiteren "Kunden" und beschloss später, das bestimmt die Leute, die die Post geöffnet haben, das verschlammt haben. "Was sollen wir mit dem Foto machen, wenn wir es doch noch finden?"
Ich entschloss mich zu enthalten. Meine Antwort wäre böse gewesen.

Wie kann es sein, das man fordert, in einem kurzen Zeitraum so viele Dinge besorgt, neugeschrieben werden sollen und man schließlich sich nichtmal ein wenig davon anschaut? Ich hätte mich über Hilfen gefreut, wo das Anschreiben etwas auseinander genommen wird (obwohl es schon sehr gut ist), wo man eine wirkliche Unterstützung bekommt, aber doch nicht dieses "Sie finden doch eh etwas!"

Das schlimmste schließlich war aber daran, das mein Schwager von genau den gleichen Erfahrungen berichtet hatte. Er hat damals in seinem alten Betrieb gekündigt (impulsiver Typ, 1. Tag nach Krankheit, die Kollegen sind ihm "dumm" gekommen, er ist ausgeflippt) und suchte, um die Sperrfrist zu umgehen natürlich noch schnell etwas, was er auch gefunden hat, aber auch dort war das Arbeitsamt keine wirkliche Hilfe.

3 Monate nach seinem Gespräch hat er die Vorgabe bekommen, sich auf eine Stelle zu bewerben, die vor 8 Wochen ausgeschrieben war und schon 4 Wochen besetzt war. Das war die einzige Tat des Arbeitsamtes.

Heute der Höhepunkt meiner Erfahrungen: Der Westen titelt in unserem Dorf, das 1 Arbeitslose erfolgreich vermittelt wurde!


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Tja, ich weiß schon warum ich Beamter werde. 

Mein Schwager ist derzeit auch arbeitslos, hatte aber rund 11 Jahre lang keinen Urlaub, also hat er sich, als er im Herbst kündigte, noch bezahlten Urlaub bis März genommen. Er hat ein abgeschlossenes Fernstudium als Finanzfachwirt und eigentlich sollte man damit doch zumindest irgendetwas finden. Aber von wegen. Nun hat er noch einen Monat, ansonsten wird heftig eingespart werden müssen. Sie leben aber auch nicht schlecht: Zwei Pferde, zwei Hunde, eine Katze, großes Haus mit Hobbyraum, zwei Autos und ein Motorrad (wobei das eine Auto fast dauerhaft kaputt ist). Schon eine Frechheit. Wegen Arbeitslosigkeit, für die man noch nicht mal was kann, wird einem die ganze Existenz de facto vernichtet. Er hat zwar selbst gekündigt, aber nur weil er zu sehr unmoralischen, fast illegalen Machenschaften gezwungen worden wäre.

Ich kann jedem nur raten, der die Möglichkeit hat: Versucht irgendwo beim Staat unterzukommen. Die Situation auf dem Arbeitsmarkt wird eher schlechter als besser. Lasst euch nicht einreden, Beamte seien faul. Das ist vielleicht auf dem Amt so, aber das sind alles Angestellte, die i.d.R. eh nix zu tun haben.


----------



## MasterXoX (15. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tja, ich weiß schon warum ich Beamter werde.
> 
> Mein Schwager ist derzeit auch arbeitslos, hatte aber rund 11 Jahre lang keinen Urlaub, also hat er sich, als er im Herbst kündigte, noch bezahlten Urlaub bis März genommen. Er hat ein abgeschlossenes Fernstudium als Finanzfachwirt und eigentlich sollte man damit doch zumindest irgendetwas finden. Aber von wegen. Nun hat er noch einen Monat, ansonsten wird heftig eingespart werden müssen. Sie leben aber auch nicht schlecht: Zwei Pferde, zwei Hunde, eine Katze, großes Haus mit Hobbyraum, zwei Autos und ein Motorrad (wobei das eine Auto fast dauerhaft kaputt ist). Schon eine Frechheit. Wegen Arbeitslosigkeit, für die man noch nicht mal was kann, wird einem die ganze Existenz de facto vernichtet. Er hat zwar selbst gekündigt, aber nur weil er zu sehr unmoralischen, fast illegalen Machenschaften gezwungen worden wäre.
> 
> Ich kann jedem nur raten, der die Möglichkeit hat: Versucht irgendwo beim Staat unterzukommen. Die Situation auf dem Arbeitsmarkt wird eher schlechter als besser. Lasst euch nicht einreden, Beamte seien faul. Das ist vielleicht auf dem Amt so, aber das sind alles Angestellte, die i.d.R. eh nix zu tun haben.




Du schreckst mich von meiner Zukunft ab^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Februar 2011)

Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich eine Sachbearbeiterin, die war eine ganze Ecke jünger als ich und als ich ihr erklärte, dass ich gerne (Online)Redakteur oder Community-Manager in der Spielebranche wäre, schüttelte sie nur den Kopf. "Ich muss im System ja einen richtigen Beruf eintragen. Ich nehme mal Bürokaufmann."
Während dieser Zeit wechselte ich mehrmals die Sachbearbeiter, weil ich gerade 25 Jahre alt wurde - unter und über 25 waren in meinem Bezirk unterschiedliche Abteilungen tätig. Sachbearbeiter A stellte meinen chronologischen Lebenslauf von neu nach alt um, weil die interessanten Sachen so direkt ins Auge springen und man mit langweiligem Kram wie Grundschule aufhört. Sachbearbeiter B erklärte mir dann, dass mein Lebenslauf eigentlich genau andersrum sein sollte - halt genau so, wie er war, bevor Sachbearbeiter A ihn umgestellt hat.

In den folgenden Wochen gab's immer wieder Beratungsgespräche mit lebenswichtigen Tipps wie: "Ihr rotes Hemd auf dem Bewerbungsfoto ist etwas zu ausgeflippt. Machen sie doch mal neue Fotos mit einem blauen oder weißen Hemd!" Ein Glück, dass die letzten verdammten Fotos kaum was gekostet haben und ich nicht ewig um die Erstattung der Kosten betteln musste! Habe dann per Photoshop das Hemd blau gefärbt.
Generell hieß es immer: "Ja, sie sind hochmotiviert, intelligent, ihre Unterlagen sind perfekt, halten sie einfach durch und es müsste mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn sie nicht bald einen Job hätten!"

Einige Wochen später wurden mir dann Jobs in der Kantine am Frankfurter Flughafen (zur Nachtschicht, 7 Euro pro Stunde) als Tellerwäscher und ein Job als Schuhstergehilfe für 8 Euro pro Stunde angeboten. Laut System suchte ich immer noch nach einer Anstellung als Bürokaufmann, ausgebildet bin ich als Kaufmann im Groß- und Außenhandel. Irre passend, was?
Schließlich wurde mir dann ein Job angeboten, der laut Sachbearbeiter GENAU meinen Fähigkeiten entspricht! Security am Frankfurter Flughafen! Leute abfingern. "Sie sprechen doch so toll englisch!" RAAAH!

Machen wir uns nichts vor: Bei der Jobsuche ist die BA so sinnvoll, wie ein Lutscher, der nach Scheiße schmeckt.
Übrigens: Bei einem meiner Besuche wurde mir eine Busfahrkarte für die Heimreise verweigert. "Das Wetter ist schön und sie sind doch nicht behindert!" Mag ja sein, aber zwischen dem Arbeitsamt und meiner Wohnung befindet sich eine Autobahn und bei schönem Wetter sind acht Kilometer Fußweg auch nicht erträglicher, so im Anzug.

Aber trotz allem will ich nicht zusehr über den Laden meckern. Ich konnte dort kostenlos wieder und wieder Bewerbungsunterlagen ausdrucken, nachbearbeiten, eintüten, frankieren usw - bei 100 oder mehr Bewerbungen geht sowas extrem ins Geld, wenn man selber dafür aufkommt!
Und sind wir mal ehrlich: Die meisten Arbeitslosen sind nicht so unfähig, dumm und arbeitsscheu, wie sie im Fernsehen immer wieder dargestellt werden, aber es gibt diese schwarzen Schafe. Überall. Und es ist ganz einfach Tatsache, dass man dort als Sachbearbeiter mit Menschen zu tun hat, die ganz offensichtlich gar nicht arbeiten wollen, man wird bedroht, angeschrien und spricht gegen richtig fiese Alkoholfahnen an. Im Arbeitsamt meines Vertrauens hingen Plakate mit einem Alkoholverbot aus. Wie bitter ist das denn, wenn man über Plakate erklären muss, dass man sein verdammtes Bier nicht zum Arbeitsamt mitbringen sollte?

Und wenn mal wieder so ein Affe dort rumgepöbelt, schlimmstenfalls alles vollgekotzt oder jemanden bedroht hat, dann bist Du anschließend an der Reihe und hoffst darauf, wie ein menschliches Wesen behandelt zu werden. Ist manchmal gar nicht so einfach.  Am allerschlimmsten ist aber, dass es den gewünschten Job oft ganz einfach nicht gibt und das weiß der Sachbearbeiter auch. Der weiß auch, dass Du eigentlich alles richtig machst und dass er Dir nicht helfen kann. Aber deren Job ist es, Dich zu motivieren und aufzumuntern. Egal, wie beschissen die Situation auch ist - der Fallmanager wird nicht sagen: "Tja, tut mir leid. Sie sind zwar qualifiziert und clever, aber weil momentan keine Sau einen Job hat und jeder nimmt, was gerade frei ist, bleibt ihnen wohl nur der Ausweg in die Zeitarbeit mit aufstockend ALG II." Ist ja nicht motivierend.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Es ist auch einfach eine Lüge, dass man mit Realschulabschluss noch Perspektiven hat (Hauptschule gibts ja in Rheinland-Pfalz nicht mehr -.-). Es ist wirklich der Ausnahmefall, dass man das kriegt, was man will. Meine Freundin hatte das Glück, inzwischen hat sie zwar durch ihre Ausbildung Fachabi, aber beworben hat sie sich mit Mittlerer Reife und ist nun Kinderkrankenschwester auf der Intensivstation - da, wo sie immer hinwollte. Aber gerade der Pflegedienst hat auch heftige Nachteile. Zwei Wochen lang durcharbeiten mit Früh - und Spätschicht im Wechsel, dann zwei Tage frei und das ganze von vorn. Dafür 1650 Euro - okey, heutzutage ist das viel, gerade als Frau, aber in Relation zur Arbeitsleistung und vor allem der Verantwortung ein Trinkgeld.

Was bleibt einem noch mit Realschulabschluss? Vielleicht eine "Lehre" bei McDonalds oder Lidl. Kann man machen, wenn man sein Leben lang in einer drei-Zimmer-Wohnung leben will. Aufstiegschancen? Von wegen, alles, was über dem Tellerwäscher steht, kriegen nur Abiturienten und alles darüber nur Akademiker.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dafür 1650 Euro - okey, heutzutage ist das viel, gerade als Frau, aber in Relation zur Arbeitsleistung und vor allem der Verantwortung ein Trinkgeld.



Ich trau mich nicht zu fragen:
Brutto oder netto?


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ich trau mich nicht zu fragen:
> Brutto oder netto?



Sollten wohl brutto sein, so genau kenn ich ihr Konto nicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2011)

Das Problem stammt aber auch daher, das einige Leute mit einem Hauptschulabschluss mit 1er Schnitt meinen, das sie allwissend wären.

Durch gute Noten steigt oftmals auch das Selbstbewusstsein, was bei vielen dann in die falsche Richtung geht.

Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das es als Chef schwierig ist, ruhige Typen zu suchen (für Bürojobs z.B.) und die dann nicht ewig Vorstellungsgespräche damit verbringen wollen, Leute abzulehnen, die mit einer "ich bin der Chef-Haltung" (nicht selten) reinkommen, dann aber nicht die einfachsten Allgemeinwissensfragen beantworten können (wo liegt Berlin?) und schließlich abgelehnt werden müssen, weil einfach viele Dinge fehlen.

Die Chancen für diese Schüler sind da, aber man ist doch immer etwas voreingenommen in einigen Bereichen. Und im Steuerrecht hätten diese Leute einfach 0 Chancen, da doch viel mit Gesetzestexten zu tun hat, die nichtmal als Abiturienten mit Deutsch LK jetzt so einfach zu lesen sind.

Mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Schulsystemen verändert sich das Verhalten der Schüler. Das liegt dabei aber nicht nur daran, das die Leute älter werden, sondern insgesamt erfahrener und oft selbst ihren Horizont erweitern.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sollten wohl brutto sein, so genau kenn ich ihr Konto nicht.



In dem Fall: =(


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> In dem Fall: =(



Versteh ich nicht. Wärst du gerne Krankenpfleger, aber ist dir das Geld zu wenig? Oder findest du die Bezahlung zu wenig oder zu viel? Oder machst du gerade die Ausbildung dafür oder wie oder was? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2011)

Ich kenn das nicht anders. Nach meinem Abi wollte ich ein FSJ im Rettungsdienst oder in der Erste-Hilfe-Breitenausbildung machen. Meine Bewerbungen waren eine Woche nach meinem Abi alle weg (heißt Mitte März, RLP-Abitur), am 1.9. konnte ich dann mal mein FSJ anfangen. Anfang Juni meldete sich der erste potentielle Arbeitgeber bei mir, der mich zum Vorstellungsgespräch einladen wollte, eine Woche später der zweite und Ende August der dritte. Die anderen Organisationen, denen ich meine Bewerbung zugeschickt hab, hielten es nicht für nötig, mich zu kontaktieren - Ist mir auch Wurst, heutzutage braucht man mit Absagen nicht zu rechnen, meistens kommt eh gar nix zurück.

Also bin ich Anfang Mai (bis dato hatte sich ja noch gar niemand gemeldet) zum Jobcenter gestiefelt und mich über meine Möglichkeiten erkundigt - gerade, was das FSJ im Rettungsdienst betrifft. Vielleicht hatte ich ja Organisationen (im Nachhinein gab es 2 plus den privaten Rettungsdienst hier in der Nähe, die ich noch hätte anschreiben können, von denen ich damals nix wusste) vergessen, oder es gab irgendeine andere Möglichkeit, im Rettungsdienst zu arbeiten. Das erste, was die gute Frau dort fragte: "Sie haben doch Abitur, wieso gehen Sie nicht an die Uni?" "Möchte ich ja." "Und wieso sind Sie dann hier?" "Weil mein Studienplatz noch ca. 5 Jahre auf sich warten lässt." Erstmal fragte sie mich, ob ich sie verschaukeln wollte. Älter als 25 war besagte Dame übrigens mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich hab ihr dann einfach nur gesagt, dass ich Medizin studieren will. Wieder ein fragender Blick "Ja und, wieso sind Sie dann hier und nicht an der Uni?" Also erklärte ich ihr erst einmal das Auswahlverfahren der ZVS und dass ich deswegen gerne bis zu meinem Studienbeginn im Rettungsdienst arbeiten würde. "Aha", kam da nur und sie durchforstete die Stellenangebote. "Da und da wird ein Vollzeit-Rettungsassistent gesucht." "Ich hab die Ausbildung aber noch nicht." "Ja dann müssen Sie eine Ausbildung machen." "Deswegen würde ich ja gerne das FSJ machen, weil die Ausbildung Geld kostet, sowohl die zum Rettungssanitäter als auch die zum Rettungsassistenten." Es folgte ein abschätziger Blick, so in der Art "Ausbildungen, die Geld kosten, ist die blöd", bis sie dann wohl gesehen hat, dass eine Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistenten tatsächlich nicht vergütet wird, sondern sogar Einiges an Geld kostet. Dann sah sie sich noch einmal mein Abizeugnis, mein Musterbewerbungsschreiben und meinen Lebenslauf an (ich weiß nicht, ob das das erste Mal war), fragte mich kurz, wieso ich nur drei Jahre auf der Grundschule verbracht habe, und nach meiner Antwort, dass ich die dritte Klasse übersprungen hätte, meinte sie lediglich: "Nun, Sie sind doch sehr intelligent und haben sich doch schon beworben. Sie bekommen sicherlich einen Platz, ich kann Ihnen da nicht helfen. Wieso machen Sie kein FSJ in einer Grundschule oder in einem Kindergarten? Dafür habe ich genug Stellen frei." Ich hab dann höflich abgelehnt und mich direkt verabschiedet, weil ich sonst nicht mehr lange meine Geduld bewahrt hätte. Gott sei Dank hab ich meine Ausbildung durch meine Arbeit selbst finanzieren können (weder meine Eltern noch ich können einfach mal so 2600 Euro aus dem Ärmel schütteln) und bin dadurch doch im Rettungsdienst gelandet - wo ich hin wollte.

Meiner Mutter erging es ähnlich. Ende 2008 zog sie hier aus und hatte seit 96 nicht mehr gearbeitet, ab da war sie eben "Hausfrau und Mutter". Sie hatte, nicht durch mangelnde Intelligenz oder Faulheit, nur die Möglichkeit, den Hauptschulabschluss zu machen und wurde von ihrer Heimleitung damals vor die Wahl gestellt, entweder Friseurin oder Kinderpflegerin (Vorstufe zur Erzieherin) zu lernen. Sie hat sich für die Kinderpflegerin entschieden und auch bis zu meiner Einschulung in diesem Beruf gearbeitet, danach wollte sie sich eben um mich und den Haushalt kümmern. Als sie dann auszog, musste sie ALG II beantragen und informierte sich über ihre Möglichkeiten. In Kindergärten waren leider keine Stellen frei und sie informierte sich über einen Kurs, nach dem sie demenzerkrankte ältere Menschen betreuen konnte (also keine Altenpflege, sondern Betreuung und Beschäftigung von demenzerkrankten Menschen). Von ihrer Sachbearbeiterin bekam sie ein "Nein", weil sie dafür nicht geeignet wäre. Auf die Frage nach dem Warum: "Na, Sie haben doch eine Kalkspange in der rechten Schulter. Wenn Sie nun mit den alten Menschen zusammen sind und einer fällt um, können Sie dem nicht mal aufhelfen!" Ein Jahr später wechselte ihr Sachbearbeiter und meine Mutter fragte nochmal ganz pauschal nach - der Kurs wurde sofort bewilligt. In diesem Kurs erfuhr sie dann übrigens auch, dass sie den alten, umgefallenen Menschen nicht mal aufhelfen DARF, sondern das Pflegepersonal rufen muss und sonst nichts. 

Ich persönlich hab noch keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Und ich kann Kitten da auch überhaupt nicht zustimmen, was die Situation dort anbelangt. Ich hab auch tagtäglich mit alkoholisierten, teilweise höllisch stinkenden, rumpöbelnden Obdachlosen/Verwahrlosten zu tun, aber ich pinkel dem nächsten Patienten deswegen nicht ans Bein. Der Mensch, der da am Schreibtisch sitzt, ist genauso ein Dienstleister wie ich auch und dann kann ich auch erwarten, dass ich freundlich behandelt werde, wenn ich eben nicht mit einer Fahne und Null-Bock-Einstellung da antanze.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Ist Medizin eigentlich inzwischen bundesweit auf Ba/Ma oder ist das noch im alten System? Wäre der nächste Punkt, worüber ich mich aufregen könnte. Auf welche Uni wolltest du denn da? Wenn du in RLP Abi gemacht hast, würde sich ja Karlsruhe anbieten. 

Ach ich seh grad, wird da ja gar nicht angeboten. Komisch, dachte die hätten das auch.

Mein Studiengang ist zum Glück noch auf Diplom und Staatsexamen. 

Es gibt übrigens auch wunderbare Studienangebote direkt beim Staat. Ich hab mich noch während des Abis beworben, u.a. bei der Allgemeinen Inneren Verwaltung (stinklangweilig) und beim Verfassungsschutz. Erstere hätten mich genommen. Es sind insgesamt vier Auswahlverfahren (online-Bewerbung, schriftliche Bewerbung, schriftliches Auswahlverfahren und mündliches Auswahlverfahren). Beim mündlichen Auswahlverfahren wurde ich gaaanz am Ende noch gefragt, ob es eine bestimmte Motivation für mich gäbe, in den Staatsdienst zu gehen und ich hab dann - dumm wie ich war - die toleranten Arbeitsbedingungen erwähnt. Tja, das wars dann. Beim Verfassungsschutz bin ich im dritten Auswahlverfahren rausgeflogen, wobei die alle sehr hart sind. Schuld daran war wohl nur eine Frage: Wo ist der BGH. In einem Anfall von geistiger Umnachtung hab ich Berlin geschrieben, obwohl der BGH nur 15 Km von mir entfernt steht. 

Immerhin hab ich dadurch eine wichtige Lektion gelernt: Mit Ehrlichkeit kommt man nirgendwo hin. Fortan hab ich in Bewerbungsgesprächen gelogen, dass sich die Balken biegen. Die Leute wollen keine Menschen mit Fehlern, sondern Superhelden.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2011)

Nein, Medizin ist noch nicht umgestellt und wird auch nicht so schnell umgestellt werden. Man macht immer noch das Physicum (1. Staatsexamen) und dann am Schluss das 2. Staatsexamen. Ich werd in Mainz studieren, das ist in meiner Nähe und die Uni hat keinen allzu schlechten Ruf - Nach Heidelberg werd ich's nämlich nicht schaffen ^^

Aber das Ba/Ma-System, da verzweifeln einige meiner Mitabiturienten. Unser Jahrgang war glaub ich so gar der erste, der die neue Studienform erleben "durfte" (Abi 08), viele studieren Lehramt und regen sich ordentlich auf. Ein Kumpel von mir studiert nun Bildungswissenschaften, Biologie und Erdkunde auf Lehramt, möchte eigentlich noch ein drittes Fach, das geht aber nicht, erst danach, berufsbegleitend oder so. Also muss sein Bachelor of Education in Englisch noch warten, worüber er sich tierisch aufregt - verständlich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich hab Lehramt auch schnell wieder hingeworfen und bin gewechselt. Es ist kein freies Studieren mehr möglich. Ich hatte Geschichte; wenn mich nun irgendein Thema besonders interessierte und ich da mehr Zeit als anderswo investiert hätte, hätte ich die Prüfungen nicht geschafft. Außerdem gibts für jeden Quatsch "Creditpoints" , bei denen ich bis heute nicht kapiere, was die eigentlich genau sind und wozu die dienen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. Februar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> "Creditpoints"



Is wie in der Oberstufe mit den Punkten.
Du brauchst ne mindestanzahl um den Studiengang zu bestehen.
Für nen Master brauchst du dann auch ne bestimmte anzahl.
Man kann aber mit anderen Studiengängen punkte sammeln und die zählen dann für jedes Fach.
D.h. du brauchst 350 fürn Master, hast aber nur 300 bei deinem Bachelor gemacht. dann kannste 50 einfach in nem anderen Fach machen und den Master machen .


----------

